# How to clean old linoleum?



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

The linoleum on the kitchen floor is old and has a lot of built up grime. How best to clean it? I don't care if I have to use harsh chemicals if that's what it takes, though I'd prefer something non-toxic.

I cannot put much elbow grease into it due to bad arthritis in my arms and wrists, so I need something easy to use if there is such a thing. Maybe something I can pour or spray on, let it soak a while, and wipe it up.

Is there such a product?


----------



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

i found by accident that cheap vanilla like from the dollar store cleans very well dropped a bottle on floor and it took off all the years of old wax off the floor it was a rental house , so i then had to get all the wax off the rest of the floor to get it to match i just used the vanilla in water about 1/2 and 1/2 sprayed it on and let it set for awhile and wiped it up very little work i dont know if it will work for you but it did for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

If vanilla didn't clean it, it sure would make the kitchen smell nice. 

I wonder if it was the alcohol in the vanilla? Was it the real stuff or vanillin?


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

amonia will do a good job. it will strip the old wax off and you can put a mop n glow type product on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't know if this linoleum has any wax. It's just grimy.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

How about one of those steam cleaners?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

TnMtngirl said:


> How about one of those steam cleaners?


Why didn't I think of that? There's one around here somewhere. I'll dig it out and try it. Thanks for the idea!

If it doesn't work, I'll be back here looking for other ideas.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

ladycat said:


> I don't know if this linoleum has any wax. It's just grimy.


It may still have product build up . Stuff like Mop and Glo leaves residue that
comes off easy with an amonia solution. If you leave it on 10 minutes and them scrub your floors will look like new.


----------

